# exhaust and intake



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

any one done any work to there 350z yet? I just did an injen cold air intake and the stillen dual exhaust sounds like a porsche and already taught a new mustang a lesson about imports


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

No mods yet, but I wiil definately do the cold air first and in a couple of weeks I'll do the Stillen Exhaust.

Did you install the Stillen exhaust your self or did you take it to a shop instead?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Can you guys do me a favor, Can you look at your OEM resonator and see what diameter the pipe on the inlet/outlet is please.

Thanks


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

I have some stillen stuff done to my car and I went down there recently and the exhaust looks badass! and it sounds wayy good too. As far as installation goes i wouldn't think it be too hard to do yourself.


----------

